# Buyer's remorse:  Banamine



## phoenixmama (Apr 27, 2011)

So, I only have 3 (soon to be 4) goats.  And I was at Walco today to pick up some Bo-Se, and decided while I was there to get a bottle of Banamine.  I paid $24.50 for the bottle, and I can't return it...but now I think, "Why did I buy it?"  Really, I know why...I let my last prescription expire and didn't want to do that again so I figured I'd get all the stuff that I might reasonably need so I won't have to pay the veterinarian another $25 for a new prescription.  

Tell me, how often do you use the stuff?  Put me at ease, please.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Apr 27, 2011)

Most people use Banamine as fever reducer and pain medication. Hopefully you won't ever need it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2011)

I have no problems going through a bottle of Banamine but I birth alpacas for other people and have alpacas and goats. I have seen miracles from giving an animal a shot of banamine and no matter how many animals I have, will never be without it. That $24 is cheaper than an emergency vet call any day for me. You never know when you need it and so worth it to have. At least for me.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 27, 2011)

$25 isn't so bad. The last tube of Bute paste I had to buy for the horse was twice that much, and it was only about ten doses. 

It's a good medicine to have on hand. If you don't need it, someone you know probably will, that's my theory, so I keep a well-stocked medicine shelf.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 27, 2011)

If you don't need it...a neighbor or nearby friend will...at midnight...on a holiday weekend...TRUST ME...if it isn't something here it's one of our friends calling because of one of their animals...at midnight...on a holiday weekend...usually they offer to pay for it even...just wait...hopefully it won't be you...but it's good to have on hand for more than goats.

What I'm saying is:  don't regret it, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 28, 2011)

> And I was at Walco today to pick up some Bo-Se, and decided while I was there to get a bottle of Banamine.


What is Walco and didn't you need a script to buy these products?


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 28, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > And I was at Walco today to pick up some Bo-Se, and decided while I was there to get a bottle of Banamine.
> 
> 
> What is Walco and didn't you need a script to buy these products?


Walco is kind of like a livestock Wal-Greens.  

There aren't very many of them around the country, (eh, scratch that...just checked, I guess there are more of them around than I thought) but luckily I have one 10 minutes away.  They keep my prescription on hand, so when I need a medication I just walk in and buy it.  So, yes...banamine and Bo-Se are prescriptions.  I appreciate them since it means if I need something fast, I can get it fast.  Although, the one here caters mostly to the cattle folks.  And they carry a lot of stuff that the feed stores don't...although they still haven't gotten in the epinephrine.  

Edited to add link to Walco's website:  http://www.walcointl.com/


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh...and thanks for the advice, everyone!  I do have some local goat friends, so if I could also help a friend's goat in need (even if my goats never need it)...that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 28, 2011)

> Walco is kind of like a livestock Wal-Greens.
> 
> There aren't very many of them around the country, (eh, scratch that...just checked, I guess there are more of them around than I thought) but luckily I have one 10 minutes away.  They keep my prescription on hand, so when I need a medication I just walk in and buy it.


Thanks very much.  I have the Bo-Se and epinephrine but haven't got the Banamine yet.  I did get them through my vet.


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 28, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Walco is kind of like a livestock Wal-Greens.
> >
> > There aren't very many of them around the country, (eh, scratch that...just checked, I guess there are more of them around than I thought) but luckily I have one 10 minutes away.  They keep my prescription on hand, so when I need a medication I just walk in and buy it.
> 
> ...


Your welcome!


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)

Banamine can be used for just about any livestock...so a good thing that you have it and for your friends.

Thanks for the Walco info


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dang!  None in Kentucky, Ohio or Indiana!   

Thanks for the info!   

I agree, Banamine is a good thing to have on hand.


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 28, 2011)

Your welcome, elevan and jodie!  Too bad there isn't one around you guys.


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)

phoenixmama said:
			
		

> Your welcome, elevan and jodie!  Too bad there isn't one around you guys.


I could drive to MI if I really wanted to...lol!

I'll just keep it bookmarked and hopefully they put one in OH.


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> phoenixmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True...Lansing is just a couple hour drive away from Toledo.  (I grew up in MI and MSU is my alma mater)  I guess even that is faster than overnight shipping.  Sometimes desperate times call for desperate measures.  Keep in mind, that they have to "set up an account" before they will let you get prescription meds.  That entails getting your veterinarians information, and your prescription.  It took the one here less than 24 hours before I could get meds.  So, that's likely something you'd want to do before you *need* too.  Just FYI...


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)

phoenixmama said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm about 2 1/2 or so hours south of Toledo!   But yeah, still faster than overnight.

Thanks for the FYI.


----------

